# Looking for custom rod builder



## kiddo12

Im looking for someone who can build for me couple custom rods. Send me pm if you have time and willing to do it. Thanks btw i live in pensacola


----------



## Starlifter

How you checked with Kathy at "The Rod Room," in Orange Beach, AL?


----------



## sniperpeeps

kiddo12 said:


> Im looking for someone who can build for me couple custom rods. Send me pm if you have time and willing to do it. Thanks btw i live in pensacola



Got a guy in Navarre that recently did some fine work for me, 
Mike 850-375-3075


----------



## AUtiger01

Wirelessly posted

Kathy at the Rod Room in OB.


----------



## AUtiger01

Wirelessly posted

Kathy at the Rod Room in OB.


----------



## jaksprat

Call Ron Trine at Rod n Reel Depot. 458-0428. Does great work. He's inside the Goin' Fishin' bait shop. Lillian hwy about 1/4 mile north of 98. I've got two custom rods that he's done for me.


----------



## kiddo12

Thanks guys I will call them tomorrow. I been all over the places looking for one that already built but no luck. Any more builders out there pleaze let me know.:thumbup:


----------



## gulf coast rodworks

*custom rods.*

give me a call. Gulf Coast Rodworks; will talk. Mike (850)-375-3075.


----------



## Billcollector

I build custom rods in the gulf shores/ orange beach area. I have a consignment rack at Mo fishing bait and tackle with 8 different rods from inshore to cobia rods for sale on it.


----------



## Guy

Ron has done a couple for me too...


----------



## barebones1

for me ron is the man. rod and reel depot on lillian hwy


----------



## CAPEHORN 31

Kathy at the rod room or www.armbreakercustomrods.com armbreakers are pretty high but great rods.


----------

